
Heavy games don't seem to rank well in app stores - arielm
https://medium.com/data-bits/are-smaller-mobile-games-more-successful-d21379095d10#.qgcg25i86
======
arielm
I think there are a variety of reasons for this. Some simple - stores set
limits around 100 MB. And more complex ones - many top games have a very
casual nature and rely on unlocking new content for revenue.

That said, Gameloft doesn't seem to care with multiple games that are over
1GB...

